# Old School Heros! (70+ Photos, 56k death)



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

First Flight's slough of scans inspired me...but I decided to go a slightly different route.
Here's the first batch of scans of our favorite pros from back in the day. Like old bikes, these racers all had a unique and memorable personality and style all their own.

Enjoy!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

AwesomE!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

YAY! I love picture books.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

bushpig said:


> AwesomE!!!


big time!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Just fantastic!!


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

We've inspired ER, does this mean I can quit scanning stuff now?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> big time!


A couple of those Ruthie pics are for you H.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Glad you guys enjoyed it.

Hopefully I'll find the time and motivation to do more soon.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What a surprise. Lots of Ritcheys.  I like Ruthie's bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

First Flight said:


> We've inspired ER, does this mean I can quit scanning stuff now?


No way man. You have to scan the bike review stuff.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> What a surprise. Lots of Ritcheys.  I like Ruthie's bike.


Hells ya. And JT pics too.

I like Ruthie's bike too. Wish I had one.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> A couple of those Ruthie pics are for you H.


bring em in!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

great stuff, Rumpfy. Thanks for sharin'.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Good stuff Eric...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> bring em in!


No no...the scan's above. Nothing to bring in.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

That was an awesome look back. In 92 I was 12, I had a huffy 10 speed "mountain bike." During the day I followed my buddies around on their treks and at night I fell asleep dreaming of having a bike out of the pages of Mountain Biking


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

*Nice shoes!*

Eric, what are you doing posting so many pictures of racers wearing those clown Sidis you were making fun of me for buying? Secret jealousy?

Just kidding, these are great! I think I had most of these magazines back in the day but my dad threw them all out after I moved out. :madman: These scans made my day.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

That's cool. I love seeing pre-suspension bikes with pros on board. :thumbsup:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Anyone know what Ruthie's up to these days? 

Great shot of her (#203)!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

An outstanding collection of John Ker (one of the nicest guys in the industry) photography. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I've got quite a few more mags set aside. There are fewer full page color photos in the older mags, but we'll see what I can come up with. 

Anything smaller or black & white and I'd be doing this forever.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

KDXdog said:


> Anyone know what Ruthie's up to these days?
> 
> Great shot of her (#203)!


Lives in Dgo... gardens... rides to the coffee shop every day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW! 
A blast from the past.
Ned Overend was probably the coolest racer I met.
Missy Giove probably the scariest 
Then when Tomac 'shocked' the Mtn Bike community by putting a rear disc on his ride, then breaking the downhill record on the Kamikaze at Mammoth Mtn.
Oh yea, that was a great weekend at Mammoth


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for scanning these Eric! Really outstanding favor to the retrobike community! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Suh-weet!

Thanks!


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Great pictures Rumpfy. Shame no Brits?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

MCK-74 said:


> Great pictures Rumpfy. Shame no Brits?


every British "retro-fan" should be able to easily recognize Tim Gould! Or maybe you guys don't go back that far?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i have most of those mags if not all of them. i don't know if that's good or bad..


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Thats bad. Sell them on eBay. The one with tomac on the front can earn you 20 dollars.


----------



## kool maudit (Nov 27, 2007)

tremendous. i was at a few of those races as a lowly junior.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

the khs is a rebadged ritchey.:thumbsup:


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Don Myrah, 1990 Fat Chance with Campy!


----------



## klein nerd (Apr 9, 2008)

*I like those ti onza bar ends*

You used to see those ti onzas on all the pros bikes. But I never saw them on any body elses bike, and I never saw them for sale. I want some for my collection. It's funny how people never put bar ends on their retro builds when they were required exuipment from 90-95 or so.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

First Flight said:


> Don Myrah, 1990 Fat Chance with Campy!


speaking of rebadged Ritcheys. This picture caused a slight ruffle with a Fat fan a few years ago.  (I recently chatted with Don about that bike. He wishes he still had it.)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klein nerd said:


> You used to see those ti onzas on all the pros bikes. But I never saw them on any body elses bike, and I never saw them for sale. I want some for my collection. It's funny how people never put bar ends on their retro builds when they were required exuipment from 90-95 or so.


Ran 'em on my Psyclone. Great bar ends.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I scanned this one for Sully, who posts here on occasion.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Tomes and Herbold on the starting line. Cool pre-run shot.


----------



## Cabin Fever (Jan 23, 2004)

these pictures are SO COOL!


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Eric, would you happen to have any Tinker photos available, preferably from the Klein era ?

I've got many MBA magazines as well and I can also scan some photos...here's a little taster:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm spent.

I pretty much just scanned any and all full page color race photos I came across in the mag collection I have. I'm missing several MBA's and M&C Biking...so I didn't get all thats out there.

If I was going to target any one rider or bike, there are so many photos it would take forever. So pretty much what you see above is what I've got.

Sorry brotha.


----------



## SKULLY (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks....still can't believe how time flys.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Interesting SRM on Ned's bar. In what, 96? 95?


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's som' mo'...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Sure are fun to look at. Thanks for the scans!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks for the scan and post K!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

A Rumpfy thread worthy of resurrecting.
I'll have to go through and add to it in the coming weeks.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I love sandwiches!


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Pezzo was the queen of the many mountain bike beauties racing back then and now. Julie was/is still my favorite, i was too chicken or star struck to even try to speak with her back then. Great pics brings back some good memories. Thanks.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Gobftw


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey, only took me 6 yrs to see this....
Still have those shades, use e'm as my eye protection for yard weed wacking ....


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

How was the sandwich, GoB?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------

